# /var/mail/nobody



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

im Verzeichnis "/var/mail" findet sich bei mir eine sehr große Datei namens "nobody"! Für was ist die eigentlich da?

Beste Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

"nobody" ist ein User. Möglicherweise läuft Dein Apache User unter nobody und gebouncte Emails von formular scripten könnten da landen. Du kannst Die Datei einfach von Zeit zu Zeit löschen. Wenn Du postfix als mailserver hast, kannst Du auch den Mailserver Config Typ von sendmail auf postfix in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php umstellen, dann kann man nicht mehr direkt an nobody senden.


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

In dem Verzeichnis liegen übrigens auch andere Dateien von "webXX_user"! Aber nicht von allen POP3-Benutzern. Das hat mich stutzig gemacht. Haben übrigens alle eine Größe von 0 Byte! Außer eben die Datei "nobody", wo die Emails alle fortlaufend eingetragen sind!


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

> Haben übrigens alle eine Größe von 0 Byte!


Wenn die Dateien 0 Byte haben, ist es in Ordnung.



> Außer eben die Datei "nobody", wo die Emails alle fortlaufend eingetragen sind!


Das liegt daran, dass nobody kein normales Postfach im Maildir format hat, was auch in Ordnung ist, da er eigentlich keine Mails bekommen sollte. Stell am besten den config stil um, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Aber löschen sollte ich die 0 Byte großen Dateien nicht?


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

Nein, ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Jan. 2008)

ist aber nicht schlimm, wenn die 0Byte Dateien gelöscht wurden


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Dann lösch ich die mal! Mal sehen, ob es tatsächlich am Problem an der nicht korrekten Einstellung (Tipp von Till) lag...


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Also statt

```
$go_info["server"]["postfix_config"] = 1; // 1 = SENDMAIL-STYLE, 2 = POSTFIX-STYLE
```
nunmehr

```
$go_info["server"]["postfix_config"] = 2; // 1 = SENDMAIL-STYLE, 2 = POSTFIX-STYLE
```
?

Wie kann man denn überhaupt an "nobody" Mails schicken? Sind es nicht vielmehr "nur" die Formulare von Shared-Hosting-Kunden, die diese Fehler verursachen können?


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Achja: und "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php" wird beim nächsten Update von ISPConfig nicht überschrieben, oder?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2008)

> Wie kann man denn überhaupt an "nobody" Mails schicken?


nobody@irgendeinedomainaufdeinemserver.de



> Achja: und "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php" wird beim nächsten Update von ISPConfig nicht überschrieben, oder?


Ja.


----------



## hahni (14. Jan. 2008)

*Bounces*

---
This is the mail system at host xyz.

  I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

  For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

  If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                     The mail system

  <admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>: Host or domain name not found. Name
      service error for name=localhost.localdomain type=AAAA: Host not found
---

Jetzt bekomme ich immer solche Bounces (und zwar nicht gerade wenig)! Was kann ich tun (bzw. muss ich tun), damit die Mails korrekt zugestellt werden?


----------



## Feanwulf (16. Jan. 2008)

Beim Umstzellen der Funktion von Sendmail auf Postifx (2), waren aufeinmal von gestern auf heute die eMail Konfigurationen nicht mehr in der virtusertable.

Gestern hatte ich eMails noch bekommen, und heute auf einmal nicht mehr. Ich hab das wieder umgestellt und es ging dann reibungslos


----------



## hahni (16. Jan. 2008)

also erst von sendmail auf postfix und anschließend wieder umgekehrt von postfix auf sendmail?


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

> Beim Umstzellen der Funktion von Sendmail auf Postifx (2), waren aufeinmal von gestern auf heute die eMail Konfigurationen nicht mehr in der virtusertable.


War die Datei komplett leer? Im Postfix stil sehen die Account Konfigurationen anders aus und die local-host-names ist glaube ich fast leer, da diese Datei in der Konfigurationsart nicht mehr für die virtuellen Domains gebraucht wird.


----------



## Feanwulf (17. Jan. 2008)

das Interessante war, daß nicht alle Domains ausgetragen waren (nur halkt meine eMail-Domain), dafür war dann auch ein Eintrag mit VIRTUAL DOMAIN vorhanden.

Ich lass es erstmal auf sendmail - ich werd eh bald nen neuen Server aufsetzen, dann mach ich das direkt mit Postifx und kann das besser nachvollziehen


----------

